# Large hematoma



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Can anyone share their experiences of a hematoma on their dog's torso? All the information I've searched has been about aural hematomas, which this is not. My male's got a golfball sized hematoma in between his shoulder blades, probably got it from roughhousing with my female pup. The vet drained it the first day we found it (scared the shit out of me when I noticed it), but it was the same size by the next day. The vet tells me that this means it's still active and leaking so it would be pointless to drain it again as it would just fill up without clotting. So, how long did it take for your dog's hematoma to reabsorb? Would it just be better to get a drainage tube inserted?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any advice, I just wanted to tell you I hope your pup feels better soon and you get the answers you're looking for. I always like getting second opinions when there is a question, not sure of thats an option for you.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the good wishes!

We live in a tiny town (around 2500 people) and we only have one vet who is here for a day every two weeks. It was her who drained it and gave us the advice on getting a drainage tube inserted. She doesn't do surgeries in town so we're going to our e-vet in the next city over to have the procedure done on Tuesday (if necessary). I'm just hoping there's a chance that it'll reabsorb on its own as I hate putting my dogs under unnecessarily.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmmm...poor pup! I also don't have any advice either...but I was going to suggest the same as Ames about getting a second opinion but since you live in a small town it might be tough. Does it seem to be cause a lot of pain?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

my boy also had one in the same location. but it was my fault. i was fastening his harness in a hurry and pinched some skin in the buckle. his was also the size of a golfball.
i did not have it drained. i used ice and compression 2x a day. it took about 3 weeks to heal. but for another 3 or 4 weeks there was a small hard lump about the size of a peanut. i massaged it for a few minutes every day till it dissolved.
most hematoma have low risk of infection. but since you had it drained, this increased the risk. if it becomes warm to the touch and causes tenderness in the area, i would start antibiotics.
otherwise, just give it a few weeks to clear up.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I was just going to update this today. 

The hematoma magically reabsorbed almost completely yesterday! It almost visibly shrunk over the course of a few hours. There is still a small lump but I'm no longer concerned that we'll have to go the drainage tube route. 

Thanks for the advice guys, I guess sometimes I worry unnecessarily!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't blame you for worrying especially when your patient can't talk lol. So happy to hear it's working out ok.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, especially with lumps. Reasonably, I knew chances of cancer were seriously low being that he's so young, but lumps are still like my biggest fear.


----------

